# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > مباحث عمومی کار با سخت افزارها، سنسورها و لوازم جانبی >  راهنمایی در مورد انتخاب میکروی مناسب

## علیرضا حسن زاده

سلام
من برای یک پروژه با نیازمندی های زیر می خوام یک میکرو ی مناسب انتخاب کنم به نظر شما چه مدلی مناسب هست؟
1- 4 استپ موتور رو کنترل می کنه
2- به صورت سریال یا (بی سیم در آینده)  با کامپیوتر ارتباط داره
3- اطلاعات رو به صورت کاراکترهای 100 تایی از کامپیوتر میگیره و توسط اونها موتورها رو کنترل میکنه
4- کامپیوتر باید اون رو به حالت یه Device بشناسه مثل یه ماوس، اسکنر یا پرینتر
5- 20 تا سنسور رو مدیریت کنه
6- در آینده امکان اتصال به LCD داشته باشه

مهترین کارهایی که باید انجام بده اینا هستن به علاوه یه سری کار های متفرقه
البته روی کاراکترهایی که از کامپیوتر میگیره باید به سری پردازش هایی هم انجام بده مثلا کاراکتر ها رو به صورت یه تصویر در بیاره

----------


## farzadsw

> سلام
> من برای یک پروژه با نیازمندی های زیر می خوام یک میکرو ی مناسب انتخاب کنم به نظر شما چه مدلی مناسب هست؟
> 1- 4 استپ موتور رو کنترل می کنه
> 2- به صورت سریال یا (بی سیم در آینده)  با کامپیوتر ارتباط داره
> 3- اطلاعات رو به صورت کاراکترهای 100 تایی از کامپیوتر میگیره و توسط اونها موتورها رو کنترل میکنه
> 4- کامپیوتر باید اون رو به حالت یه Device بشناسه مثل یه ماوس، اسکنر یا پرینتر
> 5- 20 تا سنسور رو مدیریت کنه
> 6- در آینده امکان اتصال به LCD داشته باشه
> 
> ...


موارد 1و2و3و6 رو تقریبا همه میکرو کنترلر ها میتونن انجام بدن (سری مگا ی avr و سری 16 و 18 از pic و  ....)
فقط 2 تا موضوعرو باید مشخص کنید ، اولا مورد شماره 2 و 4 با هم یکم ایجاد ابهام میکنن . چون شماره 4 باید از نوع usb باشه ولی 2 از نوع سریال ساده.
ثانیا این 20 تا سنسورِ چی هستن؟ اینترفیسشون چیه ؟

----------


## علیرضا حسن زاده

سنسورها اکثر شون مادون قرمز هستن و عملیات قطع و وصل رو برای سیستم در صورت وقوع شرایط خاص انجام می دن
برای مورد 2و 4 خوب میکرو باید بتونه به کامپیوتر وصل بشه (به صورت بی سیم یا باسیم) در هر دو حالت باید به عنوان یه Device که به سیستم وصل شده تو Device Manager نمایش داده بشه البته اگه اینکار در حالت بیسیم مشکل باشه میشه اون رو به صورت یه Device که تو شبکه قرار داره نمایش داد به اون IP داد ولی در کل باید به صورت یه Device مانند دیگر Deviceهای سیستم عمل کنه

----------


## kernel

XMEGA Series

----------


## farzadsw

با توجه به صحبتهای شما باید یه میکرویی انتخاب کنید که USB DEVICE داشته باشه و تعداد پایه های I/O اونم نسبتا زیاد باشه . با توجه به این موارد ، همونطور که گفته شد میتونید از XMEGA و یا ARM7 های ارزان قیمت استفاده کنید . البته کار با XMEGA راحت تره.

----------

